# Just a little help needed from a newbie



## robsa4 (Dec 11, 2006)

hey guys I am new here and just had a question on how hard/easy is it to replace the belt under the hood on a 93 240 sx.thanks for the help


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

um, which one?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Not difficult. Each belt has a tension adjuster on the component that's being driven. Get familiar with where each adjuster is located and it'll make the job a lot easier to do.


----------

